# Food stamp in Portugal ?



## azoreseuropa

My friend asked me the question and I said thats a good question but I do not know. So I am asking you for my friend's sake. He have a food stamp in America for he is deaf as well. He wonder if it applied to the same thing in Portugal/Azores for Food Stamp ? I do not know the named of it in Portugal/Azores, do you know ?


----------



## canoeman

As far as I know no such thing in Portugal or Islands there are food banks that distribute to certain people, but to qualify for any limited Social Security help then apart from being Citizens, legal Residents or have paid into Social Security the income needs to be less than around 179€ pm, "family", moveable assets like bank a/cs, shares etc or movable registered items like cars etc values cannot be more than 25,153€, but as part of Visa requirements for Non Portuguese is a declaration and proof of financial independence then any help is unlikely.


----------



## azoreseuropa

A food banks ? I am not sure I understand. Yes, he is Portuguese Citizen and American Citizen - Dual Citizens just like me.


----------



## Tellus

bearmon2010 said:


> A food banks ? I am not sure I understand.


Food banks are local social shops which distribute food donations of supermarkets, restaurants, hotels or food manufacturers to people on welfare.
In Germany called "Die Tafel" means dinner table.
Donations will be collected by volunteers of some social groups like Red Cross, Johanniter, Salvation Army...
For people with small income, who are on welfare or are entiteld to benefits etc.


----------



## azoreseuropa

Ahh, I see. Thats mean they choice what food for people ? The people do not go to food shopping and choice for themselves ?

For a food stamp, they go to food shop and choice what they want for themselves like everyone does.


----------



## xabiaxica

bearmon2010 said:


> Ahh, I see. Thats mean they choice what food for people ? The people do not go to food shopping and choice for themselves ?
> 
> For a food stamp, they go to food shop and choice what they want for themselves like everyone does.


I believe food stamps are issued by the government in the US?

food banks are run by charities, & you will usually just be given basics such as rice & other long lasting, cheap & filling food


----------



## azoreseuropa

Yes.. A food stamp card (look like an ID card) given by the Government that you can buy food with in many places like supermarkets stores.


----------



## Tellus

xabiachica said:


> food banks are run by charities, & you will usually just be given basics such as rice & other long lasting, cheap & filling food


No, not in Germany. People can get most everything a supermarket can provide.
Fruit and veggies, milk products as well as meet or sausages. 
A product with an overtimed best-before date isn 't bad per Se.., but supermarkets have to remove it.

Food banks mostly have frigdes because they open only once or twice a week for few houres. Drivers of collecting vans got fix routes, so supermarkets know when to supply, because the cooling chain may not be interrupted.
And certainly people need an ID-card or paper of welfare service.


----------



## azoreseuropa

LOL.. Now I am a little bit confused due to the both conflicted between you two. I am wondering about Portugal and Azores. I am not sure if Azores and Portugal are the same things for food banks policy. My friend and I are an Azorean and American Citizens.


----------



## Tellus

bearmon2010 said:


> LOL.. Now I am a little bit confused due to the both conflicted between you two. I am wondering about Portugal and Azores. I am not sure if Azores and Portugal are the same things for food banks policy. My friend and I are an Azorean and American Citizens.


...don't see any conflict but different systems. AFAIK there 's food stamp system in Europe. SNAP or however it 's called is a US system. 

European sytem: Countries
After WW II in Germany we had "Lebensmittelkarten" ration stamps, Ration stamp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In my younger days I saw my parents cutting stripes..in former GDR it lastet longer into sixties. But till today ration stamps for basic foodstuff in Germany exist..stored top secret for war times.


----------



## azoreseuropa

Oh.. a different systems. I understand and thanks for the link.

I do not see any stamp in Portugal but I click the link from European System you provided and only I seen is Portugal. I wonder about Azores.. Does Azores have the same system as in Portugal ?


----------



## canoeman

Basically Yes, the islands have some specific differences but it's all one system

















You should read the Social Security site Sou Cidadão - SeguranÃ§a Social that covers Portugal and the Islands, basically it's one system for all with certain local conditions and also this US one
International Programs - U.S.-Portuguese Social Security Agreement

Any welfare support you might or might not be entitled to will depend on your "income", registered disabilities and possibly if you've contributed to the system.


----------



## azoreseuropa

Muito obrigado. Muito apreciado! ( Thanks so much. Much appreciated! )


----------



## nevaeh

I am Portuguese so I might be able to help. 

While Portugal does NOT have food stamps, if someone is in need of assistance, I would urge them to contact social security and/or private organisations and explain their predicament. These can offer guidance and direct them to someone who can help.

As your friend is deaf he might be entitled to some financial and other types of support from social security, in the sense that he might be considered "Adulto com deficiência" or adult with a disability, but this has to be assessed by social security. 

Which island is he on? If he reads Portuguese then this site has some stuff: Portal do Cidadão com Deficiência


----------



## azoreseuropa

nevaeh said:


> I am Portuguese so I might be able to help.
> 
> While Portugal does NOT have food stamps, if someone is in need of assistance, I would urge them to contact social security and/or private organisations and explain their predicament. These can offer guidance and direct them to someone who can help.
> 
> As your friend is deaf he might be entitled to some financial and other types of support from social security, in the sense that he might be considered "Adulto com deficiência" or adult with a disability, but this has to be assessed by social security.
> 
> Which island is he on? If he reads Portuguese then this site has some stuff: Portal do Cidadão com Deficiência


Smile. Wow, you are living in Japan ? Can you read and speak Japanese too ? @[email protected] Anyway, thanks so much for your kindly. Yes, he can reads Portuguese. He is not like grandmas who do not finished the school and not able to read and write.  We were from Ponta Delgada (Rabo de Peixe and Povoacao)-- San Miguel.


----------



## paramonte

Basically the herein called food banks in PT are run by charities and some voluntary associations. The food is basically distributed in good faith that the recipient really needs it, no need for ID card. I believe some associations require that the recipient of the food get a declarations of the Junta de Freguesia attesting that the person is in need, any nationality. Other associations require the recipients to have their situation checked by nornally also voluntary social experts. The general consensus is that if one goes there to get the food is because one really needs as it is obviously embarrassing. I would think the US stamp system is more fair and anonymous...


----------

